# Drucker Netzwerk 3 Personen Router



## interface (9. April 2008)

Hi,

habe mir einen Lexmark Netzwerk Drucker gekauft X560N.
Habe im Keller den Router wo alle drei PC vom 1 und 2 Stock reinlaufen.
Nun möchte ich 1 Stock den Netzwerkdrucker hinsetzten  und weil ich keine Netzwerk Dose habe.
Dachte schließe ich einen Switch dazwischen.
Kann ich nun von allen PC drucken ?
Der Router vergibt die IP´s blickt das auch der Drucker oder muß ich nun alles fest vergeben.

THx


----------



## mattit-jah (9. April 2008)

interface hat gesagt.:


> Habe im Keller den Router wo alle drei PC vom 1 und 2 Stock reinlaufen.
> Nun möchte ich 1 Stock den Netzwerkdrucker hinsetzten  und weil ich keine Netzwerk Dose habe.Dachte schließe ich einen Switch dazwischen.
> Kann ich nun von allen PC drucken ?



Keine Ahnung was du da sagst  Wie genau ist die Situation bei dir?

Wenn alles angeschlossen ist, dann teste doch einfach mal. 
Ich kann schlecht sagen ob du drucken kannst. *g*




interface hat gesagt.:


> Der Router vergibt die IP´s blickt das auch der Drucker oder muß ich nun alles fest vergeben.



Das sollte dir die Betriebsanleitung des Druckers sagen.



interface hat gesagt.:


> THx



np


----------



## paulex032 (9. April 2008)

Also ich würde ja meinen das der Drucker ne feste IP braucht da der Druckertreiber ja schließlich wissen muss wo der Drucker ist.
Es kann natürlich auch sein das Windows erstmal das ganze Netzwerk durchsucht beim hochfahren und es dann von alleine rafft das der Drucker jetzt IP so und so hat.

Auf alle Fälle kannst du auch gemischt arbeiten. D.h deine Rechner alle Dynamisch und den Drucker halt ausserhalb vom dynamischen Bereich mit ner festen IP-Adresse.


----------



## interface (12. April 2008)

Thx,

habe hier noch einen alten CL5 der druckt nicht wenn ich an meinen PC nicht eine feste IP vergebe.
Drucker hat 192.168.0.197
Router vergibt 192.168.2.1-20
Klar wenn ich den Drucker in dem IP Bereich festlege sollte dieser doch dann drucken oder macht dann der Router zicken ?

cu


----------



## AndreG (12. April 2008)

Moin,



interface hat gesagt.:


> Thx,
> 
> habe hier noch einen alten CL5 der druckt nicht wenn ich an meinen PC nicht eine feste IP vergebe.
> Drucker hat 192.168.0.197
> ...



Klar das er nicht druckt. Router und Drucker sind nicht im gleichem Netz (192.168.0.x <-> 192.168.2.x).

Wenn dein Drucker DHCP kann, dann wird er auch eine IP vom Router bekommen, da der Switch für den Drucker "transparent" ist. Du kannst dem Drucker auch einfach eine IP aus dem nicht vergebenem Adressraum geben was auch geht.

Danach richtest du einfach den Netzwerkdrucker unter Windows ein und siehe da er druckt.

Mfg Andre


----------

